# First Handgun



## njmeeker (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi All, I live in CT and have recently acquired my pistol permit. Listening to the Hayes trial is making me think it is time that I get something to protect my home and family. Looking for some input about buying locally or on-line (i.e. impactguns.com). How does one go about purchasing on-line as an individual? Also any input on buying new or used from a dealer. Thanks in advance, Nick


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Unless you can buy used from someone you trust, you might do better to buy new. Personally, I prefer used guns, but since you are new to guns, I would recommend that you buy a new one, made by a reputable manufacturer, to eliminate as many variables as possible. Some used guns have issues that an inexperienced person would have trouble identifying and correcting, and you don't really need that when trying to learn safe gun handling.

Buying new, online, requires that you make arrangements with a local dealer to receive the gun you order, and transfer it to you. He (the FFL) will charge a fee, usually in the $25 -$50 range, which will be somewhat offset by the fact that you don't have to pay state taxes, if you buy from an online dealer in another state. Once the online dealer has a copy of your local dealer's FFL on file, he will sell to you with a credit card or whatever, just like any other online purchase.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The best advice I could give is go fire as many of the guns you are considering as you possibly can. Rent at the range or borrow from friends, if you can. It's difficult, at best, to try to make a decision solely based on reading literature, getting free advice on the internet or even handling pistols in a store. Being able to actually fire a gun is the best way to determine what feels best and shoots best for you. Everyone has a different opinion about which guns are the best. It will ultimately depend on your intended use of the gun, how it feels in your hand, amount you want to spend, etc.

How to use GunBroker:

How to Buy Guns on GunBroker.com: Buy Guns


----------



## jgriffbat (Sep 23, 2010)

*Buying handguns*

Buying is all personal tast and trust.
You mentioned Impact Guns and you can get good buys on Guns and especially ammo from them. To buy guns online, you have to have a FFL licensed dealer who will accept the gun and turn it over to you. I live in upste NY but ws brought up in CT. Moved away to live in the country some 40 years ago after Vietnam. I have about 23 different handguns and various rifles and shotguns. I buy ammo in bulk (1,000 rounds or more) so I can target shoot at a whim.

Jgriffbat

​


njmeeker said:


> Hi All, I live in CT and have recently acquired my pistol permit. Listening to the Hayes trial is making me think it is time that I get something to protect my home and family. Looking for some input about buying locally or on-line (i.e. impactguns.com). How does one go about purchasing on-line as an individual? Also any input on buying new or used from a dealer. Thanks in advance, Nick


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

cougartex said:


> The best advice I could give is go fire as many of the guns you are considering as you possibly can. Rent at the range or borrow from friends, if you can. It's difficult, at best, to try to make a decision solely based on reading literature, getting free advice on the internet or even handling pistols in a store. Being able to actually fire a gun is the best way to determine what feels best and shoots best for you. Everyone has a different opinion about which guns are the best. It will ultimately depend on your intended use of the gun, how it feels in your hand, amount you want to spend, etc.
> 
> How to use GunBroker:
> 
> How to Buy Guns on GunBroker.com: Buy Guns


All good advice here

RCG


----------



## gascheck (Sep 28, 2010)

*Buying your first handgun*

Those beginning the life-long experience of taking personal responsibility for your family and yourself, need to realize this is a major decision and take action accordingly. Get the very best training possible according to your financial circumstances and spend an alloted time on a range practicing that training. 
Most beginners worry about what weapon to purchase rather than how much time they have to study the art of personal defense. Buying the weapon of recommendation from the local gun shop will make you only several hundred dollars poorer and probably more of a liability to you and your family than before. Regardless of how much experience or how little experience you have with weapons, the hardest thing to overcome is mindset and that will allow you to do what needs to be done and along with that the mechanical ability which comes from dedicated effort to fulfill that requirement.
You don't need twenty years of martial arts training, but you do need to know what happens when time is not given to adequately access that weapon. Weapon retention training is not difficult but an absolute necessity. Watch your instructor, inspect his weapons, get a feel for his mindset and his experience of what to do when things go terribly wrong. Last and not least, join the NRA so you can qualify for liability insurance specifically for concealed carry. Surviving a shooting can be more painful than getting shot--financially and psychologically.
As for the weapon of choice, it will change continually.


----------



## SEMPERFIDELUS8403 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Mine...*

My first handgun was a Ruger P944 (P94 in .40cal S&W) Not sure what your preferences are, but it is a very good gun. I have heard nothing but good things about Ruger Customer Service, though I have not actually used them myself. They make good quality guns IN the United States. That is important to me, might not be to you, but it is to me. Am waiting for a holster so I can concealed carry it, but I will have one soon.


----------



## timbo813 (Aug 24, 2010)

You really need to hold a bunch of guns and see what you like. It's even better if you can shoot them. 

I would suggest you get either a 9mm semi auto or a 357 revolver. The 357 will also allow you to shoot 38 specials in it. Either way you need some good quality hollowpoint ammo for home defense. You can use any ammo for practicing at the range. (shoot some of your defense ammo to make sure it works with your gun and then shoot the cheap stuff)

Some good 9mm's are the Smith and Wesson M&P9 and the Glock 19.

The Ruger GP100 is a good 357. Smith and Wesson makes some great 357's too but they are high $$$.


----------



## mb17 (Nov 3, 2010)

Bisley said:


> Buying new, online, requires that you make arrangements with a local dealer to receive the gun you order, and transfer it to you. He (the FFL) will charge a fee, usually in the $25 -$50 range, which will be somewhat offset by the fact that you don't have to pay state taxes, if you buy from an online dealer in another state. Once the online dealer has a copy of your local dealer's FFL on file, he will sell to you with a credit card or whatever, just like any other online purchase.


This user explained it well but I just want to add my personal experience with Impactguns that you used for an online example.

I was in their retail store in West Salt Lake City this past weekend with my dad. He has his CCW for both Arizona and Utah. Arizona is his home state though so he has to use the FFL service. They helped him locate someone in his home town certified to receive his new gun. But the problem is he is in Utah doing work for another month before getting home. Due to the great price they had for his pistol he decided to buy. The employee helping us stated he will hold the gun until my dad is heading home. All he has to do is call them stating he is ready for it to be sent. They talked him through the whole processes very thoroughly.

All in all if I had to use the FFL service from out of state they are a great group to work with. That and their site has a tool to look up FFL certified persons in your area.
http://beta.impactguns.com/StoreLocator.aspx

My dad's new gun FNP-9 was upwards of 125$ cheaper then other stores. When he originally started looking Cabela's was the one carrying it for the 125$ more.

They didn't mind answering my questions while all of this was being done. I have shot maybe 6-7 different semi autos and revolvers in my life and just submitted my CCW paperwork so some of my questions were just flat easy ones I never knew.

Hope this info helps.

-Matt


----------

